# Simple GPS Journey Logger



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Are there any simple (read cheap) GPS products out there that log your journey, and then the data can be uploaded to a PC which will map your journey and provide details about speed, acceleration and such like?

Taking this a step further (too far probably), can VAG-com extract corresponding information on engine performance (revs, throttle, fuel consumption) over the same time frame?


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

I think Vlastan has something like that in his car - uses it to trap unwary technicians speeding 

James.


----------



## droopsnoot (Sep 5, 2002)

A lot of handheld GPS receivers are capable of storing your track information, which you can then upload using something like GPS Utility. (used to be at www.gpsu.co.uk I think)


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Vlastan has Roadeye fitted. Â£799, so no thank you! It's more than just a journey logger though. It actively monitors your car all the time, and reports any unauthorised movements to your mobile/PC.

I'm looking for just a GPS device that records your position at set intervals (10 seconds, say) which you can download onto mapping program. I think Vlastan mentioned somewhere that Microsoft Autoroute takes GPS data.

I'll check that out. If it does, and then also calculates speed etc. I'll just have to find a cheap GPS unit that records your journey.


----------



## jhaig (Sep 8, 2003)

Karsci

Most modern GPS units will record the journey for later upload - I have a Garmin ETREX and used around Spain when I was sent to map the Geology of North Western Spain  (Took a while) Anyway it recorded where I had been as a trail of routes - this was then uploadable to a PC, whether it is compatable with Autoroute is another question. I can recommend the Garmin units, new one with colur screen is nice, build like a "brick poo house" too, I have dropped mine a good few times (Think i may have thrown it out the car once cause I inputted the wrong co-ords) - it is still going strong though!!

Check out here for Garmins page:

http://www.garmin.com/products/etrex/

Hope this helps

Good Luck - report back to us the results

Jon


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Thanks Jon.

I've found this site quite useful:

http://www.filesaveas.com/gpscfcard.html

It suggest using a combination of a Pocket PC, Compact Flash GPS card and TomTom Citymaps. That would be about Â£400 altogether.

But that's only good if you own or would have a use for a Pocket PC.

So, I think it's either a ETREX for just journey logging, or the Pocket PC kit for navigation as well as journey logging.


----------

